# Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein



## the-kingfishers (11. März 2006)

Hallo Liebe Karpfenfreunde,
Ich habe ein Anliegen und hoffe ds ich ein paar Tipps von euch bekommen könnte!

Hier mein Anliegen:

Wir fahren im April für eine ganze Woche nach Henstedt an die Eider!
Dort habe ich bereits des Öfteren geangelt, allerdings habe ich es meist auf die Räuber abgesehen. Barsche Zander und Hechte konnten wir dort schon erbeuten!
Na wir schon immer gerne mal auf Karpfen fischen wollten dachte ich mir das dies eigentlich ein guter Start wäre!

*Frage:* *Hat einer von euch schon mal Erfahrung mit „Eiderkarpfen“ gemacht?*

Beim Feedern hatten wir immer wieder schöne Rotaugen, Güstern und Brassen dabei…. leider keine Karpfen!

Diesmal dachten wir uns das wir richtig klassisch auf Karpfen angeln wollen. Sprich, Selbsthak-Montage. Als Köder kämen da für uns Mais und Frolic in Frage!

*Frage: hat jemand von euch mit einigen Ködern gute Erfolge in der Eider gemacht?*

Dort wo wir angeln hat die Eider ausgedehnte Schilfkanten, Tiefe kurven aber auch ruhige Bereiche.
Die Scharkante ist weit draußen dort ist es dann so an die 6 Meter tief!

*Frage: Wo würdet ihr sagen sollten wir es mal testen, hat jemand da Erfahrung?*

Wir würden uns wirklich sehr über ein paar Tipps freuen, und es gibt am Ende eine schöne Story mit leckeren Bildern!

Danke,

Gruß Kingfishers #h


----------



## the-kingfishers (1. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Kann uns den da gar keiner weiter helfen?
Please wir fahren im April dahin und brauchen ein paar tipps zum Thema Angeln zu der Zahreszeit!
Danke gruß Fynn


----------



## Drillmaschine (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

... fahrt unbedingt mal zum Angelgeschäft Georg Wahle nach Heide. Die helfen euch bestimmt weiter. Die kennen die Strecke ziemlich gut. 

Ich kenne mich nur auf dem "Endstück" bei Rendsburg aus. In Hennstedt gibts viele Großbrassen, so dass auch Karpfen da sein müssten- denke ich.

Viel Erfolg und berichte mal #6

Gruß
Drillmaschine


----------



## hawkeye (2. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Wenn ihr in Hennstedt seid, würde ich auf jeden Fall nach Wrohm fahren.
Dort ist ein Altarm in dem man wirklich schöne Karfen fangen kann.
In meinen Augen ist das die ideale Stelle für euch.

Da du ja sicherlich schon mitbekommen hast, das es in der Eider viele Brassen und Wollhandkrabben gibt, empfehle ich dir nur mit Boilies zu angeln und auch nur mit solchen (mindestens 20 mm) anzufüttern.


----------



## the-kingfishers (5. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Moin,

Das ist ja mal super also doch welche die da schon mal was getestet haben!
Die tipps sind klasse!
Das mit dem Altarm hört sich ja richtig gut an!
Wie tief ist es da so.................. müßen wir dort lange vorfütter?

Das mit den Brassen ist auch klasse ........ hab kerin problem damit!
wie sieht es denn Aländern aus ?

Na ja bin für Tipps echt dankbar!

Gruß Kingfishers!|wavey:


----------



## hawkeye (7. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Ihr brauch die Karpfen nicht mehr an den Platz füttern. Die sind schon da. #6 

Aber unterschätzt mir in der Eider die Brassen nicht. Sollte ich nen Tipp abgeben, so würde ich sagen, dass auf 10 000 Brassen ein Karpfen in diesem Gewässer kommt. Da muss man schon wirklich selektiv angeln, wenn man Karpfen fangen will.

Zu den Alanden: Hab noch nie geziehlt auf diese geangelt. Aber wenn ich welche fang, dann mit der Bolo-Rute so 5-7 Meter vom Ufer entfernt.

Dicke Fänge wünscht euch

Hawkeye


----------



## the-kingfishers (7. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Interressant,

Auf Brassen habe ich richtig lust!

Besonders jetzt sind die auch richtig in beißlaune!
Wie angelst du immer auf Brassen?

Die Aländer fängst du also beim stippen............ wollt mir gestern auch nen bolo holen..................wurde aber nix draus.
Denke, das ich sie auch beim Feedern bekommen werde!

Sag mal erfahrungsgemäß hatten wir um diese Jahreszeit schon einige Aale aus der Eider!
Hast du da Erfahrung?

Gruß Kngfishers|wavey:


----------



## hawkeye (9. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich fische in der Eider auf Brassen immer ca 40 m weit draußen.
14er Haken mit 2 Maden bringt idR die meisten Bisse.
Abgewöhnt hab ich mir auf jeden Fall mit 2 Haken zu angeln, weil am Rand (die ersten 4-5 m) so viele Seerosen sind. Und denk dran, die fiesen Seerosenwurzeln sind auch im April da, wenn die Blätter noch nicht zu sehen sind.
Pass also auf, wenn du nen guten Fisch dran hast, dass du ihn in Ufernähe möglichst nah an der Oberfläche hälst.

|wavey: 
Hawkeye


----------



## hawkeye (9. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Zu den Aalen:
Dadurch, dass im März noch viel Schnee gelegen hat, ist das Wasser noch sehr kalt. Wenn ihr Aale fangen solltet, dann wohl nur vereinzelte Glücksfänge. Ich denke, dass die Aale noch in den tiefen Löchern sitzen und auf besseres Wetter warten.


----------



## the-kingfishers (11. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

wir haben eine Stelle, da ist gleich 10 m nach dem Ufer ca 18 m tief. Wie sieht es mit sochen stellen aus? Da sollten sich dann doch der eine oder andere Schlawiener verstecken, oder?

Danke!

Dennis


----------



## Fozzyheinze (25. April 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo! 

In der Umgebung von Hennstedt kann ich die Brocklandsau empfehlen. das ist ein kleinerer, ruhiger Fluß, welcher in die Eider mündet, mit gutem Karpfenbesatz. Ich kenne den Fluß nur vom vergangenen Urlaub, aber vieleicht kann jemand anderes mehr dazu sagen.

Petri Heil   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drillmaschine (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

@the-kingfishers:

Konntet ihr erfolgreich sein? ;+ |rolleyes


----------



## Fozzyheinze (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo Ihr Eiderkarpfenfänger!!!

Ich habe gerade einen dreiwöchigen Urlaub in Hennstedt/ Hollingstedt beendet.
Ich habe in diesem Jahr intensiv an der Brocklandsau geangelt, aber nur mit mäßigen Erfolg (ein Karpfen rettete sich in ein Rosenfeld und einer wurde am letzten Tag erbeutet und ein großer Braselandete im Kescher). Schuld daran soll wohl nach Aussagen der Einheimischen die andauernde extreme Hitze und der Wassermangel sein. Aber nach eigenen Beobachtungen kann ich sagen, dass es hier sehr schöne Karpfen gibt. Außerdem sind die Sonnenaufgänge und -untergänge an der Au eizigartig und entschädigen für jeden Schneidertag.
An der Eider waren die Wollhandkrabben sehr lästig und forderten viele Haken. Selbst Auftriebskörper und 35er Vorfächer brachten nur mäßigen Erfolg gegen diese Viehcher. 
Trotz allem war es sehr schön und ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen.

Petri Heil

Fozzyheinze


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Eider in Schleswig Holstein*

.. na dann Petri Heil! Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal mit dem Großen :m. 

Ich habe an dem Gewässer leider noch nicht gefischt . Sieht aber echt nett aus :k.

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------

